# Mars ME0708 15hp PM DC Motor 48v EV Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $425.00*
End Date: Friday Sep-17-2010 17:40:14 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $425.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

